# Good source for purchasing OEM 18" Interlagos or Samarkand wheels?



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I've seen a few people mount these Passat/CC wheels on the Mk VI Golf/GTI and love the look. Can you recommend a source for buying these wheels at a good price?
Thanks!


----------



## sportriderseattle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Good source for purchasing OEM 18" Interlagos or Samarkand wheels? (Ali B)*

this company makes a replica for under $500 for a set. No clue about the quality or anything though. INTERLAGOS
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/...d=470
And this one for SAMARKAND for under $600
http://www.wheelsandcaps.com/s...9829U


_Modified by sportriderseattle at 8:41 AM 4-29-2010_


----------

